# West Michigan - 05 GMC Duramax forsale



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/944233262442144/


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Herm Witte said:


> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/944233262442144/


2005 gmc 3500hd with Dramax Diesel, 115,140 miles, comes with 8'6" boss straight plow with wings, and buyers stainless salter. Plow and salter work excellent. Truck runs great. Ready to go. Interior and exterior are in great shape.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I havent seen push button controls like that on a plow in 25 years. I remember my fingers being cut open and bleeding after a multi day big storm from 40 hours straight on those buttons.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

rick W said:


> I havent seen push button controls like that on a plow in 25 years. I remember my fingers being cut open and bleeding after a multi day big storm from 40 hours straight on those buttons.


Not sure there were options other than toggles or rockers 14 years ago much less 25 years ago. Just curious, what controls did you use 25 years ago? I started with between the seat valves, upgraded to push pull rods through the firewall, then rockers and toggles, and finally today's hand held controls.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Push rods thru the firewall is where I started. My dad had a Jeep with the levers between the seats. We have it easy now a days with the hand held controllers.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Herm Witte said:


> Not sure there were options other than toggles or rockers 14 years ago much less 25 years ago. Just curious, what controls did you use 25 years ago? I started with between the seat valves, upgraded to push pull rods through the firewall, then rockers and toggles, and finally today's hand held controls.


Back when i started, i only recall two brands. Meyer and Arctic. Arctic was made in london ontario. They had two control rocker type buttons like that, We thought we were cool. I just remember how sore my fingers got. The controllers now on flex lines and easy push button..wow its come along way. Cables and pulleys..haha...before my time.

Just imagine the changes in the next couple decades. Robots will do all the work running plows with AI running them. Solar panels storing power to melt snow in the winter, maybe we will all be getting moved around in pilot less drones, no need for roads. Will see. Anyway sorry to hijack. Those button just brought back good memories.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Herm Witte said:


> Not sure there were options other than toggles or rockers 14 years ago much less 25 years ago. Just curious, what controls did you use 25 years ago? I started with between the seat valves, upgraded to push pull rods through the firewall, then rockers and toggles, and finally today's hand held controls.





DeVries said:


> Push rods thru the firewall is where I started. My dad had a Jeep with the levers between the seats. We have it easy now a days with the hand held controllers.


You do realize handheld/touch pad controls have been around for about 20yrs!.?....guess time flies when your having fun

Btw, nice truck herm....good luck with the sale


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

actually exactly 25 years ago western had the little joy stick box. bought a couple pro plows and that was cutting edge new stuff then.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

So..... maybe Boss was slow to the party. My memory never fades. :laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Herm Witte said:


> So..... maybe Boss was slow to the party. My memory never fades. :laugh:


Actually, based on the headlights and wings, that rocker switch box was long, long obsolete by the time that plow was installed


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Upgrades are always on the docket.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Always liked the rocker switches. 

Strange 2 tone red paint job Herm.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, not quite the right paint brush color. Signage still intact.


----------

